# Step-by-step planted tank video for PFK



## George Farmer (20 Apr 2008)

Next weekend my no.1 aquascaping partner, Dan Crawford, and I are setting up a planted tank for PFK's Website Editor/Developer, Matt Clarke.

Hopefully we'll be videoing the whole process for the PFK website.

Matt's wanted a nice planted tank for ages and when he saw what I did with Jeremy Gay's 120cm, he was very keen to accept my offer of setting one up for him.

I think we're using a brand new Juwel Rio 125, standard with its new T5 lighting, internal filter etc.  I've had great results with my Juwel using just T8s and the supplied filter, so I see no reason why we can't work with this either.

It'll have pressurized CO2, Tropica substrate, Tropica ferts and Tropica plants.

I have an aquascape in mind - low maintenance due to Matt's workload.

Should be fun!


----------



## Tom (20 Apr 2008)

Sounds like another stunner in the making. Shame I'm up next weekend, I'm only there weekdays.  :?  I'd love to see it taking shape though.   

Tom


----------



## George Farmer (20 Apr 2008)

Tom said:
			
		

> Sounds like another stunner in the making. Shame I'm up next weekend, I'm only there weekdays.  :?  I'd love to see it taking shape though.
> 
> Tom



Thanks, Tom.

We're setting it up in Matt's home, near Leeds.

Are you on work experience with PFK for a while?  You'll have a great time with Jeremy and co.  I'll see you next week anyway for a shop tour...


----------



## Tom (20 Apr 2008)

I'm starting tomorrow morning, meeting Jeremy at Peterborough station. I'll be there until 9th May (unless I'm kicked out!!  )

Tom


----------



## Ed Seeley (20 Apr 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I think we're using a brand new Juwel Rio 125, standard with its new T5 lighting, internal filter etc.  I've had great results with my Juwel using just T8s and the supplied filter, so I see no reason why we can't work with this either.
> 
> It'll have pressurized CO2, Tropica substrate, Tropica ferts and Tropica plants.



I'm having pretty good results in mine too George!   
Are you going to up the circulation anyway or just see how it goes 'off-the-shelf' for now?  And will Matt be sticking with just the foam in the filter?

Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 Apr 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Next weekend my no.1 aquascaping partner, Dan Crawford, and I are setting up a planted tank for PFK's Website Editor/Developer, Matt Clarke.
> 
> Hopefully we'll be videoing the whole process for the PFK website.



Woohoo fame at last LOL

I'm really looking forward to this. Meeting Matt should be cool, Jeremy and George are forever singing his praises as "the fountain of all knowlage" so god knows what he's gonna think of little old me  

It's a tough life i have, aquascaping and getting smashed with one of your best mates, happy days - UKaps baby!


----------



## Aeropars (20 Apr 2008)

You've got some talent Dan. You're tank is pretty amazing especially when you see it in real life.
I had the pleasure of meeting Dan today when I picked up his cardinal tetras. Top bloke!


----------



## George Farmer (20 Apr 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Ed.

I'll be running it off-the-shelf with as few 'bells and whistles' as possible.

There's a good reason for this.

I think one of the biggest stumbling blocks the newcomer to the planted tank has is confusion over all the hardware (lighting, ferts, CO2, substrate etc.) and conflicting advice.

The aim of this set up is not show that good results can be acheived without 'over-complicating' matters and by using commonly available, off-the-shelf products.

Hopefully the 'general fishkeeper' may be inspired enough to try something similar out themselves.  After all that's my main mission behind all this work, with UKAPS and PFK alike, to promote the UK planted tank hobby and embrace all levels of fish/plant keeper!


----------



## Ed Seeley (20 Apr 2008)

Couldn't agree more George.  K.I.S.S. wherever possible; reduces FUBARs!   

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Luketendo (21 Apr 2008)

I will be watching to see what plants you use as I could do with some ideas for my tank, which also has Juwel standard lights,  but no CO2.


----------



## George Farmer (21 Apr 2008)

Bad news.

This will be put on hold due to circumstances beyond my control.  

I'll let you know if and when it gets re-scheduled.


----------



## Themuleous (21 Apr 2008)

Doh!  Oh well, at least they are thinking the right things in terms of doing this kind of thing.  That's a good start.

Sam


----------



## George Farmer (21 Apr 2008)

"A good start".  Thanks, Sam.   :? 

It's now happening on 3rd May.


----------



## Themuleous (21 Apr 2008)

Cool!


----------



## George Farmer (4 May 2008)

Well, I'm back from Matt Clarke's now and I think it all went quite well.

I'm pleased with the aquascape, and more importantly, Matt seems very happy with it.

I think we got some fairly useful video footage, but I have to say I was pretty nervous in front of the camera.

Hopefully a video podcast of the set up will be online sometime later this week.

Here's a sneak preview shot of Matt's tank after set up.  Matt's on the left, filming.


----------



## julioarca (4 May 2008)

Where might I find this video please


----------



## George Farmer (4 May 2008)

julioarca said:
			
		

> Where might I find this video please



http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/p ... oglist.php

Hopefully, later this week - Weds or Thurs (7th or 8th May '08).


----------



## Arana (4 May 2008)

looks like another lovely scape from the photo mate  can't wait to see the video


----------



## George Farmer (12 May 2008)

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/p ... blogid=180


----------



## LondonDragon (12 May 2008)

Just been wathcing the video! Very long video  worth it though specially for beginners.
Should have seen this before I posted my comment on my tank on PFK! lol
Congrats George


----------



## planter (12 May 2008)

Nice one George ! great video   

You said the Rock was also known as Suria rock? are you able to confirm the spelling for me?


----------



## Steve Smith (12 May 2008)

Great video George 

Will be nice to see it mature over time.  Any ideas what Matt is going to stock it with?


----------



## Arana (12 May 2008)

well done George! your a natural  Another step in the right direction for th hobby


----------



## JamesM (12 May 2008)

You have dandruff! errr, no wait, that's just dust on my screen 


Great vid, George


----------



## Joecoral (13 May 2008)

very helpful, good work George! where can we get those specialist tools which you mentioned in the vid? I believe you said it was called a spoon?


----------



## LondonDragon (13 May 2008)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> very helpful, good work George! where can we get those specialist tools which you mentioned in the vid? I believe you said it was called a spoon?


You will soon be able to purchase that from the UKAPS shop with the UKAPS logo on it hehehe


----------



## Egmel (13 May 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> You will soon be able to purchase that from the UKAPS shop with the UKAPS logo on it hehehe





			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> It's all about the UKaps logo folks


  

see here for more info.


----------



## beeky (13 May 2008)

Yeah, great vid; saw it last night.

I noticed George pronounced Cryptocoryne somthing like "crypto - korn". I've always pronounced it as "crypto - cor - reen". There's probably not a universal "right" way of pronouncing these names, but what's the general opinion? Of course, there's always "crypto - cor - ine", like in wine, as well!


----------



## aaronnorth (13 May 2008)

I pronounce it _crypto - corn_. I pronouce wendtii as _wend - et - e_ and George pronounces it as _wend - et - e - i_


----------



## Steve Smith (13 May 2008)

I pronounce Cryptocoryne as "*Criptoe - cor - rin*"

I used to pronounce Wendtii as "*Wend tie*" but since the TGM meet, and listening to Andy Mack I now pronounce it "*Wend - tee - eye*"


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (14 May 2008)

What I saw of the vid was really good! I saw like 20 minutes then I acidentally clicked on something... Lost my place and there seems to be no way to skip to the section I need... So I'd have to sit through the 20 minutes again. I hate watching anything twice so close together so I may wait a while, hehe.


----------



## LondonDragon (14 May 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> What I saw of the vid was really good! I saw like 20 minutes then I acidentally clicked on something... Lost my place and there seems to be no way to skip to the section I need... So I'd have to sit through the 20 minutes again. I hate watching anything twice so close together so I may wait a while, hehe.


Lisa, just press the forward arrow to skip frames quicker!


----------



## Steve Smith (14 May 2008)

I recognise the wood from your big Harelquin/vallis rock scape that you had to break down   Nice piece!


----------



## Fred Dulley (14 May 2008)

Nice work George. Brill to see how you create your scapes. It's all about getting it right from the start   It's interesting to see how one type of tank can achieve many different aquascapes, especially when I own a Rio125 too.
Have to admit I was a little surprised that the main focal point was somewhat in the middle. Never the less it's turned out great so far. Should look magnificent when mature.


----------



## beeky (14 May 2008)

Fred Dulley said:
			
		

> ...Have to admit I was a little surprised that the main focal point was somewhat in the middle. Never the less it's turned out great so far. Should look magnificent when mature.



Rules are there to be broken...


----------



## Steve Smith (14 May 2008)

I was also interested to see how George plants his crypts.  I usually grip them a little lower and just poke them into the substrate, but in the vid George seems to put them in quite deep, with that little tug back to straighten the roots.  Will try it this way in future


----------



## aaronnorth (14 May 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I was also interested to see how George plants his crypts.  I usually grip them a little lower and just poke them into the substrate, but in the vid George seems to put them in quite deep, with that little tug back to straighten the roots.  Will try it this way in future



You don't know how many different ways i have tried planting with tweesers!! This is next on the list!


----------



## Egmel (14 May 2008)

Cool vid 

How did you fill it with water without disturbing all your hard work?

Could have done with having the camera straight for the first part and better lighting but I guess that's half the fun of working in-situ.  

I liked the scape but can't help but feel that it might have been nice to have disguised the filter somehow.  Though I suppose the advantage of it being a black box on a black background with a black substrate is that it doesn't stand out that much!  

How much did the whole lot cost?  I'd like to see a breakdown of costs (I know a lot of it was freebies but you could always estimate those prices).  

How many different types of substrate?! Does having that uber mix in the middle layer really make that much difference or was it just a collection of free samples to keep costs down   

Liked the tip about how to plant with tweezers, shall have to remember that one.

Can't wait to see how it progresses.  Good work guys, keep us updated


----------



## George Farmer (14 May 2008)

Thanks, everyone.



> Cool vid


Thanks.



> How did you fill it with water without disturbing all your hard work?


Slowly added water via the filter.



> Could have done with having the camera straight for the first part and better lighting but I guess that's half the fun of working in-situ.


Blame the cameraman - Matt Clarke.



> I liked the scape but can't help but feel that it might have been nice to have disguised the filter somehow.  Though I suppose the advantage of it being a black box on a black background with a black substrate is that it doesn't stand out that much!


The vallis will spread if required.



> How much did the whole lot cost?  I'd like to see a breakdown of costs (I know a lot of it was freebies but you could always estimate those prices).


RRP approx. -

tank and cabinet - Â£200
reflectors - Â£15
substrate - Â£40
ferts (TPN+, Easycarbo) - Â£30
plants (40+ Tropica pots)- Â£200-300
aquascaping tools - Â£40
20 Amano shrimp - Â£35

TOTAL - Â£600 

We didn't pay that though...




> How many different types of substrate?! Does having that uber mix in the middle layer really make that much difference or was it just a collection of free samples to keep costs down


It's just what I had spare lying about in the garage.


----------



## Egmel (14 May 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Slowly added water via the filter.


well that beats the colander method.


> The vallis will spread if required.


Yes if it's anything like mine it'll be all over the place in no time!


> RRP approx. -
> 
> tank and cabinet - Â£200
> reflectors - Â£15
> ...


Ouch, this is an expensive hobby isn't it!  Though I'm a cheapskate student so buy the cheap non-tropica plants which almost halves the cost.



> It's just what I had spare lying about in the garage.


It did sound a bit like that, you'll probably find you've created a super mix that's the perfect substrate and you'll never be able to re-create it now!


----------



## ulster exile (15 May 2008)

I Just wanted to say that I thoroughly enjoyed watching this 'demonstration'.  You make it look pretty easy and I'd hope that this would give many newbies the confidence to try something similar themselves.

My eyes goggled at the price of plants though


----------



## LondonDragon (15 May 2008)

ulster exile said:
			
		

> My eyes goggled at the price of plants though


The other way is to wait and prune and replant, but how long does that take on slow growing plants? hehe 
Is basically what I have been doing on my tank, growing/prunning/replating, does take a while but its cheaper


----------



## ulster exile (15 May 2008)

I have done the same, but I wonder if not having enough plants to start with puts any new 'scape on the wrong footing from the start.  When I decide to rescape, this is definitely on my (long!) list of things not to do again.


----------



## Egmel (15 May 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> ulster exile said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or to not buy tropica plants for the 'bulk' plants and save your money for tropica specimen plants.

Mine from java plants and greenline seem to be doing well, though having never bought tropica I don't really have a comparison.


----------



## mr dee (15 May 2008)

Hi all, great demo film George keep it up for the uk planted scene. Reading through these post I see some of you are having trouble with the pronunciation of Cryptocoryne. The way it should sound is different to the way it reads. Acording to the guy at the British National Libary, it should be said Crypto cor rynee. 
 I myself for years have been pronouncing the name of this plant family wrong, untill corrected. hope this solves the issue.


----------



## beeky (15 May 2008)

I've been pronouncing it the same way for so long now, that force of habit would prevent me from changing!

Many of the species names don't really have a 'right' pronounciation anyway as many are named after certain people. Therefore trying to pronounce them as latin when they originated from Holland (or Essex) is pointless. Genus names are
probably different though as they do have latin routes.


----------

